# Fuente conmutada en Audio



## morris888 (Ene 16, 2010)

Hola, queria saber que tan util seria utilizar una fuente conmutada para una etapa de potencia de alta fidelidad. Tengo entendido que las fuentes conmutadas al trabajar con dispositivos en alta frecuencia originan mucho ruido, entonces ¿ocasionaria problemas en la calidad del sonido?


----------



## eserock (Ene 16, 2010)

Todo depende  si la piensas comprar y lo piensas construir, existen fuentes conmutadas homologadas  para  usos medicos que no te producen ningun tipo de ruido y te mantienen  la corriente sin alteraciones, no son tan caras como se podria imaginar uno,  Si la piensas construir hay riesgos de que si te genere ruido.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 16, 2010)

morris888 dijo:


> Hola, queria saber que tan util seria utilizar una fuente conmutada para una etapa de potencia de alta fidelidad. Tengo entendido que las fuentes conmutadas al trabajar con dispositivos en alta frecuencia originan mucho ruido, entonces *¿ocasionaria problemas en la calidad del sonido?*



No en la calidad del sonido, pero sí en todos los equipos que estén alrededor del amplificador. En el foro, muchos han armado fuentes conmutadas y las usan para sus amplificadores (hay un par de hilos de mnicolau con diseños muy buenos), pero el cumplimiento de las especificaciones EMI no lo ha encarado nadie que yo sepa, y algunos ya han comentado que han tenido problemas con receptores de AM y FM que estaban cerca. Vos verás...


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 16, 2010)

más que ruido son harmonicos de buena potencia que se filtran en las líneas de corriente y afectan a todos los dispositivos...

tambien se generan esos harmónicos con las lamparas bajo consumo fluorescentes..


----------



## eserock (Ene 16, 2010)

aqui te dejo un link del reporte de la construccion de una fuente conmutada medica por si te es util lo abres con pdf, solo que trae modificada la extension, y cumple con todas las normas

Aqui esta el archivo no lo acepto por la extension


----------

